# next step for Cavs



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Let Jeff McInnis go and sign Martin, otherwise they are one of the worst teams in the NBA.

history said Z is injury prone.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

They should try to trade some of their guards like ollie, newbie, or brown for money. They gotta get Kenyon to fill the void.


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

Fire Paxon


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> They should try to trade some of their guards like ollie, newbie, or brown for money. They gotta get Kenyon to fill the void.


that maybe too late. Martin is in Atlanta today.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

It's time to go after Rasheed. Rasheed would be interested, I bet. I don't know if they have a chance to get him away from the great situation he is in, but it's worth a shot.

I don't like Kenyon Martin but he's an option.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Do whatever it takes to get Sheed or Martin now.

if the team don't do anything. lebron may ask to be traded.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pavlo11</b>!
> Fire Paxon


I second that.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Do whatever it takes to get Sheed or Martin now.
> 
> if the team don't do anything. lebron may ask to be traded.


You're usually wrong but I agree this time. They've got to pull a rabbit out of a hat or else they might lose LeBron's enthusiasm for the franchise. If things don't get any better in the next year or two, you couldn't blame LeBron if he wanted to go somewhere else.


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

I think you have to work some kind of deal to get:

a) Al Harrington via trading Luke Jackson to the Pacers

b) Rahim from Portland, via some kind of trade

c) Chandler from the Bulls, via a sign and trade for Eric Williams. Chicago likes Williams and would deal Chandler for him.

There are options, but Boozer was certainly a good player that should have been kept. Seems like bad GM'ing is running in the Paxson family...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*point blank.*

LeBron won't ask to be traded, he is too good of a person for that but if that frontcourt isn't fixed, he's gone when that rookie contract is up just like TMac & Shaq.

There's a saying, if it ain't broken dont fix it, well your Laydenesque GM broke that saying and now look what happened.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> c) Chandler from the Bulls, via a sign and trade for Eric Williams. Chicago likes Williams and would deal Chandler for him.


If the Cavs could deal Eric Williams for Tyson Chandler, that would be a miracle.. I wouldn't bet on that. But maybe John Pax is confused too..


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Trading Luke Jackson and maybe a future pick for Al Harrington doesn't sound like bad Idead Big Al is just waiting for an opportunity like this.


----------



## Bombtrack2k4 (Jun 12, 2004)

Next step..................hang yourself.

WTF were they thinking, they should all fire themselves and ask for forgiveness to LeBron and all the Cavs' fan.

If this franchise isn't cleaned up in less than 2 years LEBRON is GONE. 

That will be considered the biggest Blunder in History of the NBA.

If that happens expect the franchise to move or burn to the ground and die


----------



## Deadlock (Jul 8, 2004)

WE ARE SCREWED... next step is too get Martion or Sheed but now we will lose Z probaly.. and you dont trade J-Mac he turned this season around...

got damn we are so screwed.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

To think that a franchise is screwed up over a pf who was picked in the second round of the draft


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

Sign Fizer. He's going to be the steal of the summer.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

What about this guy Andre Brown from their summer league team? He seems to be a great rebounder.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I agree, at the very least grab Fizer. He's kind of a poor man's Boozer anyways.

This may cost them Luke Jackson. It depends on how much they believe in him. But trading him for Al Harrington seems like the most logical step. You still have Kedrick Brown and Wagner on the outside for scoring.

And then you just pray Lebron added a deadly 3 point shot this summer.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Kedrick Brown for Scoring  














:laugh:


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

I feel really bad for Cavs, they got screwed but honestly as soon as you heard they weren't picking up BamBoozler's option couldn't you just see something like this happening, you should know better in this day and age to trust an agent, I really think it is time for Gund to sell this team, aren't they still paying Shawn Kemp a salary? between that trade and this blunder maybe it is time for Gund to give it up, they just tossed out everything they built last year towards making this franchise good again.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

We were never paying for Kemps contract. The day he left our team, his salary went. The Blazers still pay for it I believe, or it just came off recently.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes as a Blazer fan I know this. Kemp's contract comes off this after this year. Also as a Blazer fan I'd like to see some sort of Rahim trade with you guys that would net us Jackson. I realize that the salaries don't come close to matching, but I'm sure there are fillers.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

how about trading Z to Hawks for a car with no engine, then sign match the offer for Boozer?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> how about trading Z to Hawks for a car with no engine, then sign match the offer for Boozer?


No question

Z for a 2nd rd pick. Then sign Boozer. After that you will likely be out of the Fizer race.

Likely, that is. If Denver fails or decides not to get KMart. Who do you think they are going after?

Fizer and Swift. You could easily be out bidded.

I've been under the assumption that Denver wont be getting most of these big contract guys. We could get Kmart but there is a good chance we wont. I never believed we'd actually pay Manu that. Sounds like it was his agent browing BS out his you know what. 

So it sounds like we could be going after rising stars

Fizer Swift Stevenson Mo Peterson..guys like that.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

thanks, you understand me.

trade Z, otherwise he will go for nothing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What about a sign and trade for Swift with Memphis?


----------

